# When good bananas go bad...



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

When Good Bananas Go [email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@when_good_bananas_go_bad


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

That is too funny - it's just a banana !!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, right... _JUST_ a banana she says... I can tell SOMEONE here's never been bitten by one...

I'd love to be there to see someone all freaked out trying to explain to a cop that they were threatened by a banana...


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Banana's have been known for being freaky!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's why you lube them first. They act a lot nicer then.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Freaky, lubed, attack bananas. *Groan* We're all going to hell.:googly:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yes we are all going to hell okay maybe just slimy for using lubed bananas isnt that illegal in Ill?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Awesome and funny! Catch em off guard and scare them! 
Note to me.....avoid big fruit looking things!
Loved it very funny....thanks for posting that.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Bloodhound said:


> Banana's have been known for being freaky!


They call me Mellow Yellow... that's right... electrical banana...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> That is too funny - it's just a banana !!


That's what you think, may I call to your attention to this pic from a NJ/Pa Make and take web cam................
http://spooksterville.com/gallery3/displayimage.php?album=1&pos=7


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

Personnally, I prefer shaving with a banana.


----------

